# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [all variants] How to Request Support or Product Information on this Forum

## thomasaaron

To help us assist you in the most efficient way, please consider these basic guidelines.

*Please dont' send me a private message. I never think to check them, and email, forum posts and phone calls already keep me plenty busy. If you need to ask me something but don't want to post it to the forums, please call or email.*

*DO YOU HAVE A SUPPORT QUESTION?*

*First, please search our forums* using your System76 model number and some keywords pertaining to the problem you are experiencing. Chime into an existing thread if it seems a close enough match to your issue.

*When posting, please include...*
your System76 model number (the System76 Driver will tell you what it is).the version of Ubuntu are you using.the symptoms you are seeing (and instructions for replicating them if necessary).the logs.tar file which can be created by the System76 driver (only if your problem is freeze related).if you are attaching logs, the time indicated on your computer's clock when the problem occurred (which will help us identify the appropriate section in your logs).

*Use a Title that will help others!* For example, "Man, I'm really having problems!" isn't nearly as useful as "Firefox constantly crashes on my DarU3."

*If you are certain the problem is hardware related*, it is more efficient to just contact us directly at support...at...system76...dot...com.

*It is perfectly fine to post Kubuntu and Xubuntu related questions here*, but please note that System76 doesn't officially support either of these. However, we have some awesome customers on our forums that can offer help. *But PLEASE mention up front that you are using something other than standard Ubuntu* so that we don't spin our wheels trying to figure out a problem on the wrong OS.


*DO YOU HAVE SALES QUESTION?*

Please include...
Your intended usageThe system(s) you are interested inAny other questions you have about System76, our products, etc...

----------


## mephistux

Hi system76

I am interested in buying this laptop: 
http://www.system76.com/product_info...roducts_id=113
Currently I am in China but will be going through the US soon. I have some family in the states who can receive the computer for me, but i would like to use my credit card (which is not a US-regional one, more specific is an Ecuadorian Visa Card) if possible. 
And also i would like to ask if it is possible I can get Ubuntu 10.04 pre-installed instead of 10.10 and whether it would be any trouble if I try to install windows on a partial disk by my self?
Thank u 4 the answer
Bye

----------


## Carborundum

> *We only ship internationally to Canada and the U.K. Right now, we cannot make exceptions. Very sorry.*.


Perhaps this should be updated? You risk losing sales if people see this and don't think to investigate further.

----------


## isantop

> Perhaps this should be updated? You risk losing sales if people see this and don't think to investigate further.


Changed. Thanks for the tip!

----------


## rasha808

> If you are certain the problem is hardware related, it is more efficient to just contact us directly at support...at...system76...dot...com


This address bounced  :Sad: 

I will go post my hardware-related question somewhere more appropriate than here...

----------


## isantop

Sorry about the out-of-date information. You can open a support ticket via the link in my signature. We no longer offer support via email.

----------

